# www.thatpetplace.com?



## John_eod (Apr 26, 2011)

I was considering ordering from this site, however some recent online reviews mentioned issues with double billing and poor customer service. Has anyone ordered for them recently?

Thanks,
John


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I ordered from them a few times and no complaints here.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

No vendor reviews on this site.


----------

